# Leftovers?



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I was bored and hungry! lol what do you guys do with your leftovers?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

that made me hungry!!!


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah yes, the bridge between food and art


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sweeeeet mutha of Thanksgiving ovaries,,,,make me one of those!!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

No Kidding!

Please turkey sandwich bomb me!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Kinda funny, I did the same thing basically with the Pilsbury Cresant rolls this year! 

I was walking around the house with one in each hand. Finished those two, went back made two more and layed down in my dad's Lazy-boy...... By the time he caught me in it, I was passed smooth out with half of one still on my lap.

Cranberry Sauce is the Thanksgiving version of Ketchup!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Dude, I want to make out with that sandwich.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Dude, I want to make out with that sandwich.


Scene from the movie "American Pie" went thru my head.....:rotfl:

You can tell who are or have been hard core bachelors....this is Bachelor Survival 101. What do I have in my fridge that I can combine to make a meal? Eyesack has got a PhD! Looks yummy!

Anybody else ever eaten crackers with Catalina dressing because that was all that was in the fridge?:nerd:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG guys y'all crack me up!!! ahahaha!


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

I still have some turkey left , cant even look at it anymore ainkiller:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I am sick of turkey... Went to 2 houses thanksgiving, and got sent home with a ton of leftovers from both. Then my Dad brought over some turkey soup he made. I couldn't tell him I was sick of turkey since he was so kind to make it up and drive it over for my family.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man, makes the Christmas ham sound that much better eh? I'm thinking of making a ham for my family's Hannukkah lol but IDK how well that will be received rofl!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I made one sandwich with turkey, ham, stuffing, and mashed potatoes, melted meunster cheese over it in the broiler, and then slathered it in ranch dressing.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I made one sandwich with turkey, ham, stuffing, and mashed potatoes, melted meunster cheese over it in the broiler, and then slathered it in ranch dressing.


Talk about Pavlovian effect there dude! Got my mouth waterin' and all! ahaha


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Time for me to warm up some turkey soup!!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

i wish i had that amount of sandwich making talent, my heart palpitated even looking at it lol


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Isaac, you are a true sandwich GURU. You need to make a living making those masterpieces.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Kickass sammich Isaac! I went a different route this year. I was standing at a Godfather's waiting on a Breakfast Pizza a couple of days before Turkeyday, and suddenly thought how cool a Thanksgiving Pizza would be. So, a few days later, I made it!

Crust: Bacon-Jalepeno stuffing sliced thin
Cheese: Pepper Jack (may have been a little shredded cheddar too...can't remember)
Toppings: Turkey, Bacon Braised Green Beans, green olives, mushrooms

Popped in the oven at 400 for about 8 mins

AWESOME!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

i gotta stop looking at posts on this thread they always make me so hungry


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Kickass sammich Isaac! I went a different route this year. I was standing at a Godfather's waiting on a Breakfast Pizza a couple of days before Turkeyday, and suddenly thought how cool a Thanksgiving Pizza would be. So, a few days later, I made it!
> 
> Crust: Bacon-Jalepeno stuffing sliced thin
> Cheese: Pepper Jack (may have been a little shredded cheddar too...can't remember)
> ...


HOLY SHIIIIII... LOL mouth is watering........!!!! I wish we all lived closer lol, have a big herf/food-a-thon ahaha! 
Thanks T, I've thought about it; my friend Bryant and I keep throwing the idea around of opening a philly cheesesteak shop in Japan =D.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

eyesack said:


> HOLY SHIIIIII... LOL mouth is watering........!!!! I wish we all lived closer lol, have a big herf/food-a-thon ahaha!
> Thanks T, I've thought about it; my friend Bryant and I keep throwing the idea around of opening a philly cheesesteak shop in Japan =D.


Japan?!? But you're from Hawaii!! :biglaugh:

Dude, you're only 3 hours away from me...I'll start another batch of that stuffing tomorrow!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Japan?!? But you're from Hawaii!! :biglaugh:
> 
> Dude, you're only 3 hours away from me...I'll start another batch of that stuffing tomorrow!


Hahaha you're funny man! Post up a recipe of that stuffin man! i started a thread a while back with some recipes somewhere lol


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Isaac, for whatever reason I missed this thread until today. I had that same sandwich the day after Thanksgiving. It tasted great and I thought it had to be the best sandwich I'd ever had. Then I saw your bread. Now I wish I had more leftovers. Oh well, as was said, there is still Christmas. Let's see, ham, sweet potatoes, cranberry sauce, green bean casserole? Well maybe not.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Undercook or blanch the greenbeans for a nice crunch in the sandwich maybe! haha call me picky or weird, but I think cooking a good dish involves much more than just the ingredients. Colors, textures, shapes, and other attributes all count in my book!

I can't wait till X-Mas! My fam's still Jewish, but I think I'll cook a ham lolol


----------

